# Jenkins Emal-Versand



## Boiorix (2. Nov 2012)

Hallo!

Ist es möglich Jenkins so zu konfigurieren, daß wenn der Build eines Modules fehlschlägt, nur diejenigen eine Maill bekommen, die an diesem Modul gearbeitet haben und zusätzlich noch die Entwicklungsleitung? 
Momentan ist es bei uns so, daß wenn "Modul 2" fehlschlägt, auch diejenigen eine Benachrichtigung bekommen, die nur an "Modul 1" gearbeitet haben.


----------



## tfa (2. Nov 2012)

Man kann die Email an diejenigen schicken lassen, die den Build fehl schlagen ließen:



> * Getrennte E-Mails an diejenigen Anwender senden, welche den Build fehlschlagen ließen
> 
> Schickt E-Mail-Benachrichtigungen an alle "verursachenden" Benutzer, die mit eingecheckten Änderungen an einem fehlgeschlagenen Build beteiligt waren (in der Vermutung, daß diese Änderungen den Fehlschlag verursachten).



Laufen bei dir "Modul 1" und "Modul 2" in zwei verschiedenen Jenkins-Jobs?


----------



## Boiorix (2. Nov 2012)

Die Module laufen im gleichen Job. Es wird immer nur der Build des Parent angestoßen.


----------



## tfa (2. Nov 2012)

Boiorix hat gesagt.:


> Die Module laufen im gleichen Job. Es wird immer nur der Build des Parent angestoßen.



Dann ist das für Jenkins eine Einheit und alle bekommen Email, die an Modul 1 und 2 gearbeitet haben.


----------



## Boiorix (2. Nov 2012)

Was ich nur nicht verstehe:
Jenkins weiß doch genau welches Modul fehlgeschlagen ist, oder? So wird es jedenfalls in der GUI dargestellt, wenn man den Build-Tree weiter absteigt. Warum kann Jenkins dann nicht auch nur Mails an die Kollegen schicken, die an diesem Modul gearbeitet haben. 
Wäre das jetzt nur ein weiteres Feature, oder ist das Jenkins aufgrund seiner internen Struktur nicht möglich?


----------



## tfa (2. Nov 2012)

Keine Ahnung, wie deine Module organisiert sind. Hast du da ein Jenkins-Plugin? Ich kenne nur Jobs, Projekte und Trigger. 
Davon abgesehen: was ist so schlimm daran, wenn alle beim Build-Fail benachrichtigt werden? Das steigert doch enorm die Motivation des Schuldigen, das Problem zu beheben. Außerdem sollte das nicht allzuoft vorkommen.


----------

